# My new little one...



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Well as most of you know Jodie is letting me have her little chocolate girl, *Squee* it was worth waiting a year for her to actually arrive. 

Anyway I thought I'd post all the photos I have of her just so everyone can see how cute she is. Btw I'm probably going to call her Mai (which mean's brightest or dance in Japanese,depending on the Kanji, generally pronounced My) hey you have to love my strange names 













































She's the little one on the end


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

and even more photos


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















and the latest ones taken today




























and this was just so cute I had to post it


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awww sarah she is gorgeous she looks soooooooooo tiny
what age is she now??
i love the name you have picked too its unsual


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

They were all 2 weeks on Tuesday


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

she is so little and sweet! congrats


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

She is too cute for words... !


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

AWWW they are all so cute. I love the little cream one!


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

She's super cute. Congratulations! You must be on :cloud9:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

She is sooo cute, what a hard decision you had to make, they are all adorable.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

OEVERLOAD of puppppppppyyyyyy breath! awwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

She is just too sweet!! Can't wait to see pics as she grows up!


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

OMG shes too cute i love puppies.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhhhh... I love them all!!!

Lori


----------



## chidawl (Oct 22, 2004)

she is adorable!!!! i can't wait to see her grow up on these forums hehe  congrats!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Can we see some pics of mum and dad? I hope you are planning on breeding her to Zero!!!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

family photo, lol sorry I thought everyone knew Roxy and Macky.










The mum is the chocolate girl Roxy she's also one month older than Zero we used to take them out when they were pups and the dad Macky is the red/fawn and yes he does look ALOT like Zero.

I decided against breeding Zero due to a hereditary stomach condition he has been neutered sorry sadly there will never be any pups from my little man. Also Mai is charting to be far too small for breeding


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

the dad really does look like your little man zero
its a shame hes neutured as he is sooooooooooooo gorgeous and his genes should of been passed on


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh so sweet. They're all cute.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Very cute :love5: I love her little paws!!
And the picture of the little cream pup laying on its back is sooo cute!!!!


----------



## ola amigo (Jan 11, 2008)

sarah, your very lucky, My chi Amigo looks just like your zero.
He is to be a dad next weekend if all goes to plan, but unfortunately, as you know he is in the vets at the moment. Where in London do you live, I used to live there but moved to the seaside five years go.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I live in Surrey, but it's classed as London these days lol. I don't think I've seen any photo's of your boy? I do hope he makes a swift recovery.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

WOW!!! What an amazing color. Congraduations on that beautiful baby. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## PrincessLola2 (Apr 10, 2008)

I love the color, that little nose is so cute. I love baby puppies, they are so adorable.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...........Congratulations! Absolutely gorgeous and cute.


----------



## nursemel (May 10, 2008)

well, "My" she is so cute!!!!!!!!! I miss baby chis, heck, baby puppies and kittens and all animals! But they are hard work! I am excited for you!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Beautiful! Her and Zero will make a great pair!


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Aww, no more Disney names? It could have been Disney Princess time! xD 

MULAN 

Mai is a gorgeous name though - congrats on your new baby!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Rah said:


> Aww, no more Disney names? It could have been Disney Princess time! xD
> 
> MULAN
> 
> Mai is a gorgeous name though - congrats on your new baby!


haha sadly not, Disney lost favor with me a while ago, plus I was never a Disney Princess fan,

But she is named after an Anime Character then again I am a bad KyoAni (Kyoto Animation) fangirl so it had to be one of their productions their animation once you adapt to their style if beautiful, They are easily the best animation studio working on 2D at the moment, that is after Tales from EarthSea let Ghibli down. With Disney I await with moderate anticipation their new projects.

Why do I now sense I watch and review far too much animation these days


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh Sarah she is gorgeous !!!!! so so pretty  you must be over the moon


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I can't stop looking at these pics. Hehe!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

she's beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

She is SO cute! I can't wait to see her grow up.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She is soooo adorable


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

omgosh she is soooo sweet!! I can't wait to watch her grow


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

she is so gorgous. you are so lucky


----------

